# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Niscalos en la sierra Norte de Sevilla.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, esto es una parte de un paseo que he dado, y que va ha servir para hacer un revuelto de Niscalos, este os lo enseño antes de cogerlo para que sea más real y todos podamos apreciarlo en toda su naturaleza.







Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Creo que ese hongo ha sido invadido por otro jejejeje.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sí lo hubiera raspado un poquito y metido en el portaobjeto podríamos sorprendernos.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## perdiguera

Tal y como aparece en la foto, con los bordes levantados yo diría que puede tener algún gusanito en el pié o dentro, pero ya se sabe las proteínas son las proteínas, jeje.
A mí me gustan más los chiquitos.

----------


## ben-amar

Cuando estuve destinado en Constantina me comi unos pocos;  habia un chaval que era mejor que los cerdos con las trufas, los olia a kilometros, luego yo no me he atrevido a coger ninguno, no me fio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buenas fotos frfmfrfm. Me da a mí que ahí hay un buen ataque entre fungis  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Cuando estuve destinado en Constantina [...] *habia un chaval* que era mejor que los cerdos con las trufas, *los olia a kilometros*


Menuda napia tendría entonces el artista no?  :Big Grin: 

Yo tampoco me fío, es que ni las toco si quiera, paso.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los niscalos son fáciles de diferenciar, con verdín por encima, por las láminas y el pié rojizo. Con un día que vallas con alguien que los conozcan ya tienes suficiente para buscarlos, claro el que no esté seguro no se coge. 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo un par de fotos también al natural para que se aprecie mejor.





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

